
Algeria fossils cast doubt on East Africa as sole origin of stone tools - daegloe
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-07570-z
======
posterboy
> The age difference between these tools and those found in the Rift Valley is
> too short for the stone technology to have journeyed across the deserts and
> mountains to North Africa

You are an archeologist, keep digging, don't tell me 200.000 years was a short
time ...

